# Jelly Beans and Gatorade



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

Am I just crazy, or has anyone else tried this. I guess the gatorade hydrates the body and the maltitol in sugar free jelly beans makes you poo alot. It's wonderful. If someone else tries it let me know what you think.


----------



## 20606 (Aug 11, 2005)

You know, I used to eat food containing sugar alcohols such as maltitol because I follow an Atkins type diet but I canâ€™t anymore because of the discomfort. I remember the jelly beans in particular gave me TERRIBLE gas pain and bloating but would not make me have BM. I thought I was going to die! However my problem has more to do with inertia - I donâ€™t think it would be such a big deal for someone with routine constipation.Iâ€™m glad you found something that works for you â€“ I wish I could! Iâ€™m going to a new GI doctor next Wednesday with high hopes though...


----------



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

Good luck with your appointment. I wish I could go to the doctor, but I have no insurance. I've had chronic constipation, since as long as I can remember. The jelly bean episode happened after not going for about 1 1/2 weeks, and taking about 20 herb-lax over a 5 day period with no results. I was drinking the Gatorade for hydration before the enema, I was to take and a friend mentioned the jelly beans. I was so happy I didn't have to do the enema. Last time I had a really bad reaction. Good Luck though.


----------



## 22406 (Aug 25, 2005)

wow karma. Congrats. Sometimes really weird things help with C. Once Mountain Dew was helping me go to the bathroom, but it stopped working.. like everything else.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm a D/C sufferer, and I can't have Mountain Dew because it gives me D, so there must be something to it. Another thing...I love pineapple and if I eat too much I have to go.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Amazing, I'll have to give it a shot. Guess I'll try anything once. One never knows.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

chickakms you could be fructose intolerant if Mountain Dew gives you D. I used to get a lot of D too when I used to drink and I am fructose intolerant. It not only has HFCS but also orange juice. But most of these sugar alcohols in sugar-free items can have a laxative effect. In fact you can get prescription strength sorbitol.


----------

